# Hawaiian ITP Swirl Soap! Help me name it, please! :)



## AshleyR (May 1, 2009)

Hey everyone!

Just thought I would share this soap I made last night!

It is scented with a mix of coconut, mango, and pink grapefruit FO's. The scent reminds me of a yummy tropical drink. Anyone have any name suggestions for me? I'm stumped! I could call it "Tropical Paradise" (DH's suggestion) but I want something a little more unique. Any ideas??

TIA!


----------



## vivcarm (May 1, 2009)

It reminds me of a swirly magical potion, gorgeous, sorry I can't help with the name though!


----------



## valor (May 1, 2009)

It makes me think of Sherbet. So maybe something like Pretty Chill or
 Sherbet Charm. Or Girly Swirly. 

 8) It's sure pretty soap!


----------



## Vinca Leaf (May 1, 2009)

Oh, MAN that is so beautiful!!! 

Pink Coco A-Go Go?


----------



## LJA (May 1, 2009)

Ashley, those are awesome.  I'm really likin' the bar sizes.
I wish I could help better with the name....it does remind me of a tropical umbrella drink.    

Tahitian Tiki
Bahama Breezes
Waikiki Wipeout (Homage to Greg Brady...lol)


----------



## Vinca Leaf (May 1, 2009)

How about Waikiki Tiki?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Pink Lagoon


----------



## LJA (May 1, 2009)

Sunset over Kauai
Maui Wowie (lol)
Coconut Coast

I am so bad at this...lol


----------



## Sibi (May 1, 2009)

Ashley, those soaps are sooooo pretty!!!  My suggestions:

Pink Tide
Pretty in Pink
Tropical Sunset
Tropical breeze
Mango Tango


----------



## SimplyE (May 1, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> Bahama Breezes



Me likes!  Lovely soaps!  Looks sorbet.

Sorbet Sunset


----------



## AshleyR (May 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions! They are all awesome!! 

I think this one would catch someones attention! 



			
				Vinca Leaf said:
			
		

> How about Waikiki Tiki?



Thanks Vinca Leaf! And everyone else! I haven't decided yet... hmmmm... so many great names!


----------



## AshleyR (May 1, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> Ashley, those are awesome.  I'm really likin' the bar sizes.
> 
> Tahitian Tiki
> Bahama Breezes
> Waikiki Wipeout (Homage to Greg Brady...lol)



Thanks! I love chunkier bars! I'm waiting for my beveller to come in from Kangaroo Blue and then I'll be bevelling them. Not sure yet if I will just do the top edge or the whole bar... hmm.

Anyway! Thank you for the great name suggestions! I like Bahama Breezes!!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Amazing ITP swirls Ashley . Looks scrumptious . you rock!!

Luau Blossoms
Bahama Blossoms
Luscious Luau

I am terrible at names , but thought I should join in the fun. :wink: 


Kitn


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

They look really good Ashley.  I've seen a lot of your soaps on here and they all look amazing.  You're a true artisan


----------



## surf girl (May 1, 2009)

Gorgeous, Ashley!!

In case you are looking for drink names, these ones feature some combination of coconut with mango or citrus:
Ambrosia
Bahama Mama
Coco Mango


----------



## outlaws33 (May 1, 2009)

Looks like some Maui Wowie to me. Not sure on how to spell wowie though.


----------



## heyjude (May 1, 2009)

Great job!   

psychedelic paradise ?
beach bucket bubbles?

Jude


----------



## zeoplum (May 1, 2009)

I second Daniel's suggestion for Pink Lagoon.  That name is awesome!!


----------



## AshleyR (May 1, 2009)

zeoplum said:
			
		

> I second Daniel's suggestion for Pink Lagoon.  That name is awesome!!



I like that too!

Thanks for all the great suggestions!! When I decide once and for all what it's going to be I'll let whoever suggested it know!


----------



## ElenaCoralSoaps (May 1, 2009)

I eat at this restaurant that has a fruity drink called kumonawanaleia. We started drinking it because to us it sounded like, "c'mon, I wanna lay ya'"

Just a thought


----------



## rubato456 (May 1, 2009)

beautiful soaps! what kind of mold did you use for those bars? luv them


----------



## AshleyR (May 2, 2009)

rubato456 said:
			
		

> beautiful soaps! what kind of mold did you use for those bars? luv them



I use a log mold, but cut them like slab soaps. I cut them really thick off the log, and then I cut the tops off (never did master the ash thing!)


----------



## misty (May 2, 2009)

Ashley, I also love the size of your soaps. Your colors are beautiful. When you cut them like slab soaps do you mean just wider than the average soap. eg. maybe 2" as compared to l".

misty


----------



## heartsong (May 2, 2009)

*x*

:shock:  oh ashley, they're GORGEOUS!  :shock: 

tropical sorbet?


----------



## AshleyR (May 2, 2009)

misty said:
			
		

> Ashley, I also love the size of your soaps. Your colors are beautiful. When you cut them like slab soaps do you mean just wider than the average soap. eg. maybe 2" as compared to l".
> 
> misty



Yep! I cut these ones 1 1/2" thick, and they're about 2 1/2" wide and 3 1/2" long.


----------



## Lindy (May 2, 2009)

Ashley - those are fantastic!  I think that is one of the best ITP swirls I've ever seen!...


----------



## Tabitha (May 2, 2009)

Pink Lagoon is my fav.

How about:
Loco Coco
Pink Paradise
Tropical Dream
Hula Hula
Pink Hula
Pink Flamingo
Flamingo Tango
Flamingo Hula


----------



## topcat (May 2, 2009)

Wonderful swirl and beautiful colours Ashley!  Wowee!!!

So many great names already here - how about "Just Delicious"!   

Tanya


----------

